# glucose test equivalent?



## mami2f3 (Jan 8, 2003)

How much sugar is in that drink? it says 50 mg of glucose...what is that equal to? like if I'm eating, say, a candy bar...

I have this notion that I want to test myself with my blood test meter from the last pg, before I go in for the 'required' test.


----------



## Momo'sMum (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know what it's equivelant to, but I used my mother's glucose meter and tested myself. My midwife knew I really didn't want to do the traditional GT and was more than supportive.

I got up and tested, then ate breakfast and tested 2 hours later. Then did a test before supper, and 2 hours after. Then repeated the next day.
This is how my mother tests as well, so if you had GD last pg you are probably familiar.
Mine were all good so I didn't go any further with the GT, but if they had of been off I would have.

HTH, Good luck!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Gentle Birth Choices has an alternative menu of sorts....I would get the book and show it to whomever your caregiver is and ask for that. The shakes are really not that reliable at all. Thankfully my MW was open-minded, because I was NOT going to have that shake.....the sugar would mess me up big time.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

There is no exact equivalent. The drink has 50 grams of _glucose_, candy bars and fruit contain _sucrose_ and _fructose_ which aren't metabolized quite the same way.


----------



## mami2f3 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
There is no exact equivalent. The drink has 50 grams of _glucose_, candy bars and fruit contain _sucrose_ and _fructose_ which aren't metabolized quite the same way.

mmmm, that makes sense. oh well. I didn't really want to shock my system twice, but I just want to be prepared before I go in. Or I was thinking of experimenting with having protein before to see if that helps. I don't have to do it fasting...it's at 1:30 pm.

I have tested my sugar with my old meter and even after pasta dinner and a granola bar last night, it was still within range, so maybe I shouldn't worry, but that orange drink makes me nauseous just to think about...I look at it and think "coma!" Ack!

On the other hand, if I do have it, I guess it is a motivation to eat better--it was for me last time. I really stuck to the diet, which I can't seem to do on my own. I've been having two or three desserts every night!


----------



## chicasmama (Oct 15, 2007)

My midwife let me eat what they consider an 'equivalent' breakfast rather than drink that stuff. It was 1 piece of fruit, 1 cup OJ, 1 cup of milk, and a piece of toast w/ a little bit of butter (no jam/honey, etc.) I was to eat it all w/ in 10 minutes and have my blood drawn 1 hr from the time I started. Hope that helps.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

For the record, I'm not advocating the 50g glucose drink. But it's worth baring in mind that the parameters for assessing the diabetes test are based on taxing your system with glucose.


----------

